# Experience with Allergy Injections???



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with allergy injections?

I just found out today that Sonia is allergic to just about everything inside and outside...Really not kidding:frown:

White Potato, Oat, Carrots, Green Peas, Pork, Soy, Corn, Dust Mites, Flies, Cats, Timothy (I live on a farm and that's the hay in the barn)...etc...there's 23 different things.

I don't know if I should try the allergy injections to help reduce her reactivity to these allergens, but it seems like my only option. I'm just worried about the possible outcomes.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Did your vet give you advice on antihistamines to try first?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i have a dog who has allergies,i give her antihistamines though to be honest they only take the edge of her itching,i havnt tried injections though ive read good and bad about them,i havnt had her allergy tested as my vet says that the testing isnt always reliable,i just maintain her symptons now ,ive given up trying to find out whats causing her allergy,karen


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My old bosses Corgi's were diagnosed with environmental allergies, she had them tested and it turned out it was to all the grasses she has on her farm so she went with the injections but they didn't do much good, to this day those poor things are on prednisone.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Jack Monzon said:


> Did your vet give you advice on antihistamines to try first?


We've talked about antihistamines, but it would have to be something she's on 24/7 for the rest of her life. When her allergies were really bad (when everything is in bloom) I was giving her the vet prescribed antihistamines every 8 hours. 

The allergy shots are supposed to reduce her sensitivity over time, so I'm trying to decide if it's worth the risk if it means one day she won't need them, or should I just medicate her everyday for the rest of her life.

I always want the best for Sonia, but this has really run me into a road block...


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> My old bosses Corgi's were diagnosed with environmental allergies, she had them tested and it turned out it was to all the grasses she has on her farm so she went with the injections but they didn't do much good, to this day those poor things are on prednisone.


That's so terrible. I can't even relate, because I don't have any allergies, but I know she is suffering and that breaks my heart.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

the problem with allergies is that as the dog gets older they may get more allergies according to my vet,if your dog is scratching the underbelly and pits then a tshirt prevents secondary infection ,all you can do is maintain ,you can try allergy shots they may help ,i hope they do ,karen


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

The frustration continues...

My vet's office has 3 Doctors. 2 of them Sonia has seen before. I've gotten seperate calls from both of them and they both suggest something different. The first vet thinks allergy injections are my best option, but the second one I just spoke with wants me to do a food trial.

This means putting Sonia on a completely hypoallergenic diet for at least 3 months. The 2nd vet says that it's possible that just by eliminating her food allergies it may make the environmental allergies easier to manage (with shampoos, cleaning, sprays, etc).

Sheesh...not even my vets can agree, so how on earth am I supposed to decide what's best for Sonia (and to be honest, my wallet) I'm willing to spend the money on her, but eventually my money runs out.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

lily said:


> the problem with allergies is that as the dog gets older they may get more allergies according to my vet,if your dog is scratching the underbelly and pits then a tshirt prevents secondary infection ,all you can do is maintain ,you can try allergy shots they may help ,i hope they do ,karen


Thank you Karen. You're right, all I can do is hope (and pray). A t-shirt is something easy that can help, so I think I'll go get one tonight. At least I've made the first decision on this very long and complicated road.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd personally hold of on injections. They work in only some of the dogs that get them, and they take months to start working. I'd go to an animal allergist if I were you and get his/her opinion. 

In my opinion, the second vet is right that by eliminating food allergies you can make the symptoms more manageable. If your dog does have food allergies, you might get the environmental allergies down to the point where you can use antihistamines when the pollens, etc., are bothering her. Did they test for environmental allergies? I don't see any on your list.

How long have you had Sonia? Has she been itching nonstop for a long time?


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Jack Monzon said:


> I'd personally hold of on injections. They work in only some of the dogs that get them, and they take months to start working. I'd go to an animal allergist if I were you and get his/her opinion.
> 
> In my opinion, the second vet is right that by eliminating food allergies you can make the symptoms more manageable. If your dog does have food allergies, you might get the environmental allergies down to the point where you can use antihistamines when the pollens, etc., are bothering her. Did they test for environmental allergies? I don't see any on your list.
> 
> How long have you had Sonia? Has she been itching nonstop for a long time?


I've had Sonia 4 years, since she was 4 months old. She's always been a bit itchy, but it's gotten worse over the past 8 months. That's when I started looking into all this stuff. She does have environmental allergies, I just didn't want to list them all because it's a pretty long list. Here are a few examples:

4 types of grass (Bluegrass, Bermuda, Timothy, Bahai), 2 types of weeds (Lamb's quarters, Poverty Weed), a few trees (Cottonwood, Aspen, Willow, Sycamore...), and a couple types of fungi.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 13, 2011)

Do y'all think I should go with a completely hypoallergenic food or just try something that doesn't contain any of her allergens? I found a few L.I.D by Wellness that would work and one by Natural Balance.

The vet, of course, wants me to do a truly hypoallergenic diet by either Hill's or Royal Canin (which their office sells).


----------



## Kats (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi every one, I have been giving my girl allergy injection for about 2 years now and it is really helping her with her ictchy skin and sores that she gets from the every thing inside and every thing outside, food allergies like oats, corn, potatoe, tomato, rabbit, duck, lamb, milk, some grains, all things in commercial foods!!! ,tobaco smoke and all grasses and pollens, cottonwood, elm, maple trees and box elders, molds, dust mites, the house fly that she loves to chase, bee's that she loves to catch and some fabrics so I make her beds), I am glad I did this test, and yes these tests are not a 100 percent full proof but it gives a person knowlege to what to feed and not to feed and what to do to make it easier to handle the outside allergens. I am glad I did these tests for Brooklyn, prior to the raw diet I was feeding her things she was allergic to and and bathing her in oatmeal shampoo not knowing that the oatmeal was causing sores and her skin to become red and her hair to fall out. So if you are at your witts end and have tried every thing, do the tests and if this is enough info for you take it further and try the injections you might find that this is what can help you help your pet. I do the injection monthly for Brook so that she can be happy. I hope that what ever you decide you find a solution. I also found that the injections started to work fairly quick with her.


Cheers

Kats


----------

